# Sticky Motor



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a Bachmann Ge Dash 8-40c That I had purchased off of ebay. They had said that it sit around for a bit but it moved back and forth. I got it and it lights up but don't move so I took it apart and spun the motor by hand and it seemed to help some. My question is what if anything can I put on it to make it run better. Or should I just keep working it till it "Breaks" Loose.
Thanks.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sounds like it sat around for quite awhile and the lubrication stiffened up. I suggest you remove the shell (did you already do that?) and VERY lightly lubricate the motor shaft bearings and all gear shafts that you can see...basically any moving parts. Use a light oil, such as sewing machine oil or 3-in-1 oil. Be sure to use small drops, like off the end of a toothpick or pin. You can always add more if needed. It's a chore to remove if you applied too much. Good luck.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes I removed the shell and got oily fingers from I assume is what they had put on it to get it to run. You mentioned the lubrication Stiffening up so I got to looking and got out my extra eyes ( Magnifiers) and looked and someone sometime put a heavy type grease on the spindle gear on both ends so that may be the culprit that I missed( All a part of getting old). The "Grease" is whitish and heavy. Will clean that up in the morning and see from there.
Thanks for mentioning that you put me on the right track to get it rolling again!!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

If they used the wrong type of oil, it can get gummy while sitting around. You said you got oil on your fingers from it, which means it probably already has too much in there. Did the oil feel sticky at all? I wonder if it would help to just soak the whole thing in alcohol to try and remove the existing oil and grease, then start over and give it the proper oil? (I'm not certain if alcohol would remove the old oil, but be careful because it *could* strip the paint off the shell.)


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

What I am going to try is take a toothpick and see if I can get a lot of it off. Update I got lucky with the camera and got some pics


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Labelle plastic friendly 'grease' is what should
be on those worm gears and the others in
the trucks. You'll likely find the same gelled
gunk in the trucks. Best to clean it all out and
start over.

Labelle also makes a plastic friendly 'oil' for the
motor shaft.

Don


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I had that issue with my bachmann csx loco I got. It is a spectrum series. It would light , but not move. I could hear the motor running , just not moving. 
I tore it all apart, and used goo gone on it first to break down the grease & gunk. Then I used ATF to clean what the goo off could not. It also took care of the corrosion on the pick ups. 
Then I used just a little dawn & water to wash all the ATF & oily residue off. Put it back together oiled it with a little of my shaver oil. I also used a light lithium grease for the gears. 
It's one of my best runners now!! I have had it for 4 years now running maybe 5 times a month. Haven't had to do anything to it yet other than clean the wheels now & then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

IronManStark's cleaning regimen may be a little extreme, but that's the right idea. You have to get rid of the old gunk and relubricate it with the proper stuff -- especially if some well meaning but ignorant prior owner overlubricated it or used the wrong type of lubricant.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The picture does seem to show an overabundance of applied lubrication. Looks like thick axle grease!


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

*Update*

Just thought I would update this to say YAY it works!! I had to tear it all down to its "Base" components. Washed and wiped everything and put it back together.(gee there is a lot of very small parts)LOL. Then I put 3 drops of lite oil in the proper places. After all that it runs like a brand new one. I think with all the oil and Grease(Most of it was green and sticky)I could have oiled 10 to 15 locos and still had some left over.Every part and gear in the drive wheels was "Gummed" up. Thanks for all the help everyone gave me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome. I'm glad you got that fixed, without too much hassle.


----------

